# MTNL (Mumbai) introduces MTNL FUNDAY - Download Speed of 2 Mbps on every Sunday



## Rockstar11 (Mar 31, 2011)

MTNL (Mumbai) today launched “MTNL FUNDAY” for its Triband, Broadband customers. With its new offer MTNL will make Sunday, a Funday by offering download speeds of 2 Mbps, without and additional charges, on every Sunday to its customers who are on unlimited plans.

Furthermore, MTNL is doubling the upload speed from 256 kbps to 512 kbps without any charges for a period of 3 months.

MTNL (Mumbai) introduces MTNL FUNDAY - Download Speed of 2 Mbps on every Sunday


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ Tough competition, isn't it ?

I hope that the speed remains 2Mbps when everyone starts downloading simultaneously.


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2011)

BSNL wake up please.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 1, 2011)

bsnl already upgraded all the users on 256 to 512kbps plan.

but this funday offer is really good


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> bsnl already upgraded all the users on 256 to 512kbps plan.
> 
> but this funday offer is really good



512 is so lees, atleast 2mbps (or 1mbps )


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

> Furthermore, MTNL is doubling the upload speed from 256 kbps to 512 kbps without any charges for a period of 3 months.



Usefull for many people.





> MTNL (Mumbai) today launched “MTNL FUNDAY” for its Triband, Broadband customers. With its new offer MTNL will make Sunday, a Funday by offering download speeds of 2 Mbps, without and additional charges, on every Sunday to its customers who are on unlimited plans.



We want this through out India!!!


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 1, 2011)

@Faun: I tasted 2mbps and it was fun but then my bill went crazy!!!! (my life's biggest mistake on BSNL's 500 plan, paid INR 29K). Anyway that's different thing.


----------



## Garbage (Apr 1, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> @Faun: I tasted 2mbps and it was fun but then my bill went crazy!!!! (my life's biggest mistake on BSNL's 500 plan, *paid INR 29K)*. Anyway that's different thing.



WTF? You paid 29K to BSNL in bill? :O


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

29k for 2 mbps connection?!
If you get 4 mbps than a 100k bill be a norm


----------



## Krow (Apr 1, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> @Faun: I tasted 2mbps and it was fun but then my bill went crazy!!!! (my life's biggest mistake on BSNL's 500 plan, paid INR *29K*). Anyway that's different thing.



What? How come?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> @Faun: I tasted 2mbps and it was fun but then my bill went crazy!!!! (my life's biggest mistake on BSNL's 500 plan, paid INR 29K). Anyway that's different thing.



29k..... for month or year bill.....


----------



## iinfi (Apr 1, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> @Faun: I tasted 2mbps and it was fun but then my bill went crazy!!!! (my life's biggest mistake on BSNL's 500 plan, paid INR 29K). Anyway that's different thing.



every service provider IMO gives a customer a credit limit for each month .. which normally for home users is not more than 5-6k INR ...
that means if ur bill for any month is more than that .. u can fight with them for not informing u about the excess usage ... not sure how BSNL works ... when my friend got a bill for 15k with calls made to international numbers (unknown to him) ... he showed vodafone his middle finger ... they kept their mouth shut when he told them he will sue them .... his credit limit on the bill was 2200 INR


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> @Faun: I tasted 2mbps and it was fun but then my bill went crazy!!!! (my life's biggest mistake on BSNL's 500 plan, paid INR 29K). Anyway that's different thing.



Were you downloading the Internet 

I am asking for 2mbps unlimited.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 1, 2011)

MTNL 
DSL_Unlimited_395 
320Kbps Unlimited
Rs. 395/-

Download Speed of 2 Mbps on every Sunday..



BSNL user 
i have changed my plan Home 750UL to 625 Combo UL. 

Facilities Amount Rs. 171
Service Tax. Edu. Cess Rs. 107 

256 Kbps speed Home 625 Combo + 171 + 107 =Rs. 903/-


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

> MTNL
> DSL_Unlimited_395
> 320Kbps Unlimited
> Rs. 395/-





Is this available in BSNL???Can I get it here in Guwahati??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 1, 2011)

^ no. MTNL plan
Introduction


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> 256 Kbps speed Home 625 Combo + 171 + 107 =Rs. 903/-


I pay a 150 more and get 1 Mbps UL with MTNL (Delhi).


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 1, 2011)

I will share my bill with you guys once I reach home. It was my mistake so I paid up. My colleagues told me that not paying the bill might pose problems when I apply for home lone etc. as background is checked that time. Sounds foolish but I believe you reap what you sow.


Edit: Posting that bill now. I think I gave original bill when I applied for revision of the bill (discount) which was rejected, so I kept a notorized/attested copy with me.

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/2145/scan0002uc.jpg


----------



## noob (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice 



gagan007 said:


> @Faun: I tasted 2mbps and it was fun but then my bill went crazy!!!! (my life's biggest mistake on BSNL's 500 plan, paid INR 29K). Anyway that's different thing.



You should know that BSNL 500 plan has limit of 1.5/2 GB


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2011)

^ Coughing up 29k would surely hammer it into his memory  [no offense gagan  ]


----------



## noob (Apr 1, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> I will share my bill with you guys once I reach home. It was my mistake so I paid up. My colleagues told me that not paying the bill might pose problems when I apply for home lone etc. as background is checked that time. Sounds foolish but I believe you reap what you sow.



And dont tell me you have not asked for help on IBF !!!!


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 1, 2011)

I talked to BSNL customer care. They refused to provide any help.

Actually I "assumed" that the free download time period was from 8-8, which is actually 2-8. I had to pay per MB I downloaded during those extra 6 hours for the whole month. Careless attitude on my part.


But I wont call paying the bill foolishness. I will never like myself be called a defaulter. Although it was a huge amount but money can be earned throughout lifetime.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 1, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> bsnl already upgraded all the users on 256 to 512kbps plan.
> 
> but this funday offer is really good



When did this happen...i mean a new plan or they did it themselves???


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 1, 2011)

they upgraded mine a long time back and removed 256kbps unlimited plans 
I think it's been more than a year


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2011)

Now I am damn happy that I always choose Unlimited plans no matter what. Even in Data Card I have opted for 6 months unlimited plan.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 1, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1231278849.png

BSNL Home 625 Combo - 256 Kbps Unlimited.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 1, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> MTNL (Mumbai) today launched “MTNL FUNDAY” for its Triband, Broadband customers. With its new offer MTNL will make Sunday, a Funday by offering download speeds of 2 Mbps, without and additional charges, on every Sunday to its customers who are on unlimited plans.
> 
> Furthermore, MTNL is doubling the upload speed from 256 kbps to 512 kbps without any charges for a period of 3 months.
> 
> MTNL (Mumbai) introduces MTNL FUNDAY - Download Speed of 2 Mbps on every Sunday



I hope such plans come to MTNL Delhi soon! Although Delhi is enjoying minimum  speeds of 512 kbps, on any plan.

My Internet plan is "TriB_UL_data_256_Combo".
Its 512 kbps, unlimited plan. And I am paying about Rs. 715/- (including every taxes).

Here's the speedtest result:

*www.speedtest.net/result/1231353914.png


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 1, 2011)

Umm I have BSNL 750UL plan n get 2mbps 24/7


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 1, 2011)

Gagan u r not alone here...I too paid Rs 5k and Rs7k = 12k...my amount is is very less compared to yours but my mistake was not disconnecting net at 2 and reconnecting again....

anyways MTNL plans are superb compared to bsnl


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 1, 2011)

@Sujoy and @Gagan

How come you got so much bill.Weren't you guys aware of your plan?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2011)

axes2t2 said:
			
		

> How come you got so much bill.Weren't you guys aware of your plan?


If they were then who the hell want to pay 29k in one month. Of course they were not aware of their plans or simply say they were kinda confused.


			
				vineet369 said:
			
		

> My Internet plan is "TriB_UL_data_256_Combo".
> Its 512 kbps, unlimited plan. And I am paying about Rs. 715/- (including every taxes).


I use MTNL data card and have 4500 plan for 6 moth and I get download speed of about 100+kbps in day and about 150+kbps in night. Sometimes or say in some days speed goes upto 300kbps. And AFAIK I am also paying nearly same amount as you.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

@gameranand

I think your net plan is very smart. BSNL needs to have a few low cost(less than 750) so many people can use.
In lower plans BSNL, rather than giving us huge bills should limit our speed to 256 kbps. Would be great.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 2, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ Tough competition, isn't it ?
> 
> I hope that the speed remains 2Mbps when everyone starts downloading simultaneously.



Hope BSNL does something like this.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 2, 2011)

Even when my bro was at home he didn't knew that the plan was not an unlimited one...he downloaded loads of data and my dad had to pay 15k at the end of the month. Since then he scolds us whenever we keep the pc on in the night for download


----------



## Vyom (Apr 2, 2011)

gameranand said:


> If they were then who the hell want to pay 29k in one month. Of course they were not aware of their plans or simply say they were kinda confused.
> 
> I use MTNL data card and have 4500 plan for 6 moth and I get download speed of about 100+kbps in day and about 150+kbps in night. Sometimes or say in some days speed goes upto 300kbps. And AFAIK I am also paying nearly same amount as you.



By MTNL data card, do you mean wireless?
I forgot to add, that my plan consists of land line connection, and free local calls up to 100.
But, WTH, with a speed of 100 - 150, your plan is 0.8Mbps - 1.2 Mbps!! And is it unlimited?


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Since then he scolds us whenever we keep the pc on in the night for download



 I can relate to this


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

> By MTNL data card, do you mean
> wireless?


 I think he has 3g data card.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> By MTNL data card, do you mean wireless?
> I forgot to add, that my plan consists of land line connection, and free local calls up to 100.
> But, WTH, with a speed of 100 - 150, your plan is 0.8Mbps - 1.2 Mbps!! And is it unlimited?


Yes it is wireless 3G data card. I have prepaid account and I have recharged with Rs 4500 unlimited plan for 6 months and FYI I have used 300+GB already in one month.

See the attachment I have used about 283gb in utorrent only and I also use and download from other sites so they combine to be more than 300+gb.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 3, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yes it is wireless 3G data card. I have prepaid account and I have recharged with Rs 4500 unlimited plan for 6 months and FYI I have used 300+GB already in one month.
> 
> See the attachment I have used about 283gb in utorrent only and I also use and download from other sites so they combine to be more than 300+gb.



Wireless 3G Card.... Ok. Let's dissect the plan:

Cons:
1. No landline connection
2. No 100 free local calls

Pros:
1. Wireless!
2. Dazzling speed of minimum, 800 Kbps !! (mine is 512 Kbps  )
3. About Rs. 750/month (which is abt what I pay, Rs. 715)

So, clearly, I am at a big loss here!

My concerns:
1. Wireless! So, reliability issue, in comparison of dedicated "physical" line.
2. Initial charges of buying a wireless 3G card.
3. Ability to connect more than a computer. In modem, I can easily extend it, since it has multiple ports.

PS: Your Upload to Download ratio, is way below the norm. I am afraid to tell you, that this may land you in trouble!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

> 2. Initial charges of buying a wireless 3G card.




BSNL is giving a offer of FREE DATA 3g CARD!!!!!!! so lets remove this



> PS: Your Upload to Download ratio, is way below the norm. I am afraid to tell you, that this may land you in trouble!



Why???

Add one more cons--

Ping time sometimes suffers badly in bead weather.etc


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> No 100 free local calls


Yeah I miss that.


			
				vineet369 said:
			
		

> 1. Wireless! So, reliability issue, in comparison of dedicated "physical" line.


Not really. I have tried it at many locations and it gives good speed most of the time.


			
				vineet369 said:
			
		

> Initial charges of buying a wireless 3G card.


Yup. Rs 1800. But I got 2GB data and 18Rs talktime with it.
And you also pay 500 for installation and if you want to disconnect and then connect again I mean if you are going on vacation or something then you have to pay extra but I don't have to.


			
				vineet369 said:
			
		

> Ability to connect more than a computer. In modem, I can easily extend it, since it has multiple ports.


Can't I connect other other PC using my PC and that would also have a net connection shared by me.


			
				vineet369 said:
			
		

> PS: Your Upload to Download ratio, is way below the norm. I am afraid to tell you, that this may land you in trouble!


Please elaborate why???
This is my speed from speedtest.
*www.speedtest.net/result/1233744556.png


----------



## Vyom (Apr 3, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> BSNL is giving a offer of FREE DATA 3g CARD!!!!!!! so lets remove this



Except where I am, there is NO BSNL. There's MTNL.



thetechfreak said:


> Why???



Since torrent works fundamentally on this principle, "Give and take in atleast equal ratio, if not more." For more info on this, refer this thread, **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/138149-utorrent-question.html *specially after this post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/138149-utorrent-question-post1358492.html#post1358492



thetechfreak said:


> Add one more cons--
> Ping time sometimes suffers badly in bead weather.etc



Yeah, that too!

PS: I wont come online atleast until evening. So pardon the delay.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

> This is my speed from speedtest.



Your ping time is sweet....

Speeds are also great





> Yup. Rs 1800. But I got 2GB data and 18Rs talktime with it.


 Now for limited time its free!!!


> Can't I connect other other PC using my PC and that would also have a net connection shared by me.


 I don't think so 



> Since torrent works fundamentally on this principle, "Give and take in atleast equal ratio, if not more." For more info on this, refer this thread, Utorrent question specially after this post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/soft...ml#post1358492



I know that...





> Except where I am, there is NO BSNL. There's MTNL.


 Oohhhh.......bad


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> Since torrent works fundamentally on this principle, "Give and take in atleast equal ratio, if not more." For more info on this, refer this thread, Utorrent question specially after this post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/soft...ml#post1358492


But I can't do anything about it now can I???
I have bad upload speed. too bad



			
				thetechfreak said:
			
		

> Ping time sometimes suffers badly in bead weather.etc


Not for me. I use to play Grid online even when its raining or anything without any problem whatsoever.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 3, 2011)

aaj MTNL wale sunday (2 Mbps speed) ka maja le rahe honge... 

 BSNL wake up


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 3, 2011)

Best to go for unlimited plans for user's like us.

Once you get the receipt that says unlimited plan with the signature/stamp on it then there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 3, 2011)

gameranand said:


> But I can't do anything about it now can I???
> I have bad upload speed. too bad



Yeah, your upload speed is pathetic. The best thing you can do is to keep seeding the files for as much long as possible. Specially those files which are getting good upload speed compared to others.



Rockstar11 said:


> aaj MTNL wale sunday (2 Mbps speed) ka maja le rahe honge...
> BSNL wake up



Even MTNL (DELHI) wake up!!

BTW, guys what's the best ping rate should be? And whats the advantage of good ping rate?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> Yeah, your upload speed is pathetic. The best thing you can do is to keep seeding the files for as much long as possible. Specially those files which are getting good upload speed compared to others.


I already do that I usually only remove any torrent who has completed 1.1 ratio until then I seed them and my seed list is 90.


----------



## dreatica (Apr 4, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yes it is wireless 3G data card. I have prepaid account and I have recharged with Rs 4500 unlimited plan for 6 months and FYI I have used 300+GB already in one month.
> 
> See the attachment I have used about 283gb in utorrent only and I also use and download from other sites so they combine to be more than 300+gb.




283gb 

Mine is just 60gb in utorrent only, using Airtel 

*i53.tinypic.com/15y6out.jpg


----------



## tejjammy (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi guys ,
Mtnl mumbai sucks. I called them yesterday as my speed wasn't increased to which they replied that it will start from next week but the site as well as the newspaper advts say that it starts this week.
I called another number and asked about the plan to which a lady excitedly said it has started but when i said i can't use it she gave a different number and disconnected the line.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahah so nobody enjoyed this plan huh. Well its not in Delhi yet but I hope when it arrives here it would work.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

Is this funday plan also for Wireless 3G datacard?



vineet369 said:


> PS: Your Upload to Download ratio, is way below the norm. I am afraid to tell you, that this may land you in trouble!



This doesnt matter in public torrents but for private torrents its a must


----------



## tejjammy (Apr 5, 2011)

No. The FUNDAY plan is only for MTNL mumbai Broadband users having unlimited plans


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> This doesnt matter in public torrents but for private torrents its a must


I use public torrent sites for most time so this isn't a problem for me then. I am so  damn happy.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I use public torrent sites for most time so this isn't a problem for me then. I am so  damn happy.



It may not be a problem for you, but is morally incorrect.
But anyway... you can't do much about it, can you.


----------



## Garbage (Apr 5, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> It may not be a problem for you, but is morally incorrect.
> But anyway... you can't do much about it, can you.



Downloading pirated *stuff* from torrent is morally incorrect anyway.


----------



## tkin (Apr 5, 2011)

BSNL has done one thing great, for all plans(sure for free night plans) after crossing the free limit its 20p per MB and after 5GB its 10p per MB. So now my bill does not cross 1k per month, also I get 10% discount for government employees, now if only they extend their night times(12-8AM is nice)

Doesn't wireless have high pings(to foreign servers)? I don't care about transfer speeds, 256Kbps is enough for online games(eg: Crysis 2) but ping is damn high(300+) on most servers, fragnetics gives 250ms ping but its always full, we need better ping, I've seen usa guys playing in fragnetics with 50ms ping, why the hell should our pings be so high?

PS: Data routing is messed up with National Internet Backbone, a data packet to bangladesh is routed via russia(ru domain) and I get 400ms ping in pingtest.net, BSNL should give us better ping(for extra charge if they need to).



vineet369 said:


> Wireless 3G Card.... Ok. Let's dissect the plan:
> 
> Cons:
> 1. No landline connection
> ...


No trouble if he's using public torrents and if he has dynamic ip, its morally incorrect but we are helpless, not like as if we don't want to share, its god damn BSNL's f'd up upload speeds.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 5, 2011)

Garbage said:


> Downloading pirated *stuff* from torrent is morally incorrect anyway.



So, maybe I was talking about being morally correct, in doing morally incorrect things 
There are ethics in piracy too  
Anyway, dont want to dwell deep into it, since it would breech TDF regulations.



tkin said:


> No trouble if he's using public torrents and if he has dynamic ip, its morally incorrect but we are helpless, not like as if we don't want to share, its god damn BSNL's f'd up upload speeds.



That's what I meant, when I said, that there's not much he can do about it, because of the U/L speeds he is getting!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> It may not be a problem for you, but is morally incorrect.
> But anyway... you can't do much about it, can you.



No problem if not seeding....though if the user wants to keep a healthy 
file transfers for others also then definetly seed....


----------



## tkin (Apr 5, 2011)

We need better pings, period.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

Well I actually force seed many torrents which I like and if they are going to die so that they are alive.


			
				tkin said:
			
		

> if he has dynamic ip


Whats that and whats the benefit of it???


			
				vineet369 said:
			
		

> is morally incorrect.


I can't help it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

^^Dynamic IP keeps on changing....most of the ISP use dynamic IPs for their clients..& to get Static IP u have to pay xtra....

it keeps on changing on each login session...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

Well I don't have any problem with that service at all as long as it doesn't bothers me for downloading anything from internet.


----------



## tkin (Apr 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well I actually force seed many torrents which I like and if they are going to die so that they are alive.
> 
> Whats that and whats the benefit of it???
> 
> I can't help it.


Some torrent sites(private) keeps track of users IP and bans id seed ratio is low, with dynamic ip that issue is gone.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh then its a very good service for me which I am getting for free.


----------



## sankaranand (Apr 11, 2011)

airtel has upgraded all of us to 2mpbs speed unlimited for 899 per month.. but after 10gb limit(fair usage policy) it will reduce to 256kbps


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 11, 2011)

^^Airtel is known for its FUP


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 11, 2011)

256kbps is pure BS. That's why I like having 512kbps with no FUP at all.


----------



## sankaranand (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah even if it is 512kbps without FUP, it is really worth it.. becoz 10gb will be over within a week


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 11, 2011)

exactly


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 11, 2011)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband...y-we-still-stuck-256-kbps-bsnl-broadband.html


----------



## tkin (Apr 11, 2011)

I download 120GB every month with BSNL FN500 plan(no longer available to new customers), this is currently the best plan in India in terms of download speeds(no FUP), pings(EVDO have even more horrible pings) are bad though, need to improve.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> I download 120GB every month with BSNL FN500 plan(no longer available to new customers), this is currently the best plan in India in terms of download speeds(no FUP), pings(EVDO have even more horrible pings) are bad though, need to improve.


Well my data usage goes above 300gb in one month and Ping rates are also quite good for me.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> I download 120GB every month with
> BSNL FN500 plan(no longer available
> to new customers)


 Well , it is still available here in Assam.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well my data usage goes above 300gb in one month and Ping rates are also quite good for me.



my plan is 256kBps. in 25days I total usage is only 17GB (DL+UL)


----------

